# the hateful 8....anyone been already?



## strollingbones (Dec 25, 2015)

like all women my age....i love kurt russell....my son was does not understand old women going 'damn he is hot' lol....it is 3 hours and 2 minutes?  

so has anyone been to it yet?   selective releases today with general release on wednesday.....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> like all women my age....i love kurt russell....my son was does not understand old women going 'damn he is hot' lol....it is 3 hours and 2 minutes?
> 
> so has anyone been to it yet?   selective releases today with general release on wednesday.....




I just watched it this evening.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2015)

It was the quintessential Quentin Tarantino movie. 

I like Kurt Russell in movies, always have.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 25, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> like all women my age....i love kurt russell....my son was does not understand old women going 'damn he is hot' lol....it is 3 hours and 2 minutes?
> 
> so has anyone been to it yet?   selective releases today with general release on wednesday.....


I'll watch it after 2 or 3 more viewings of The Force Awakens!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 25, 2015)

Kurt rocks. I will see it when it comes out on dvd.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 25, 2015)

reviews say it is dark and violent...que surprise lol


----------



## Gracie (Dec 25, 2015)

I loathe Tarantino most of the time, but Kurt being in it will make me want to see it. Doesn't surprise me that its dark and violent. I think Tarantino writes from his own warped reasons what he is himself inside.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2015)

I've not heard good things.  I've even heard that it may be his worst movie yet.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 27, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> I've not heard good things.  I've even heard that it may be his worst movie yet.




You're an idiot. The movie is getting near perfect scores from both critics & fans. 
I've yet to decide if I want to support the movie because Tarantino is such a freak but westerns are rare so I likely will.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 27, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I've not heard good things.  I've even heard that it may be his worst movie yet.
> ...


_I'm an idiot_ because I've heard/read bad things about it?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2015)

I watched it last night.  Great dialogue driven story.  Jennifer Jason Leigh should be nominated for an Oscar at the least.  Walton Goggins and Kurt Russell are good too.  My only dislike is that it's a tad long.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah I'm no Tarantino fan either, but a western with Kurt Russell in it, I'll watch it for sure. Kurt killed it in Tombstone playing Wyatt Earp, so this ought to be good too just because Kurt is so good. I'll wait until it comes out on bluray though, and watch it on my own home theater. Looks really good to me...


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 27, 2015)

This looks like a recycle of Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 27, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> like all women my age....i love kurt russell....my son was does not understand old women going 'damn he is hot' lol....it is 3 hours and 2 minutes?
> 
> so has anyone been to it yet?   selective releases today with general release on wednesday.....


Did you squirm during _Computer Worn Tennis Shoes_?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > like all women my age....i love kurt russell....my son was does not understand old women going 'damn he is hot' lol....it is 3 hours and 2 minutes?
> ...



no but when i watched interviews with the cast of hateful 8...and saw kurt russell i made the mistake of saying...what other movie has kurt russell been in that quinton directed...he said 'death proof'...took me a few to find it and then i had to pay 3 bucks to watch it for 48 hours.....lol....his hair looked good....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 28, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You're an idiot because as usual you prejudge without the facts


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

do not pay for death proof......smh


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 28, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> This looks like a recycle of Reservoir Dogs.


Critics are saying it's like the movie Clue only in a western setting with Tarintinos flare for violence.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

i like westerns and i like the cast.....my only thing is the 3 hours and 2 minutes.....i hope they have an intermission


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 28, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I haven't judged a single thing, wingnut.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 28, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> i like westerns and i like the cast.....my only thing is the 3 hours and 2 minutes.....i hope they have an intermission


There are select showings in 70mm wide-screen with an intermission.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 28, 2015)

My son is and I'll probably tag along or go to it for my birthday.
I love Walton Goggins myself


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

i dont know if i would go with son......last time he and i went to a movie.....we were both rather embarrassed


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 28, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> i dont know if i would go with son......last time he and i went to a movie.....we were both rather embarrassed


 
yeah, that can be awkward... better try to talk hubby into going -- good point


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

i cant remember the movie but i remember the feeling of damn this is creepy and i am sure he was feeling that too
wolves of wall street that was it lol


----------



## Interpol (Dec 29, 2015)

There are two versions: the 167 minute version without an intermission which will be projected digitally (as most movies are today) while select screenings are the Roadshow version, which is 182 minutes, plus an intermission, all through a 70mm film projector (the biggest, brightest, best, and most expensive kind of film), the kind they used to make epics like "Lawrence of Arabia" and "2001: A Space Odyssey" on. 

I saw the Roadshow version a few days ago. You didn't hear it from me, but the other version is available on torrent sites in that unprecedented leaking of awards screeners this past week. 

I was never bored by the movie, yet I can't tell you that it's anything more than what it's about onscreen, which is basically a Tarantino murder-mystery, a western, and an exploitation movie all mashed up and set in post-Civil War America. I'm sure partisans will bring whatever message to the movie they think is there, but I must admit, I don't think this movie has a message. I don't think it's his best, but I wouldn't call it a stinker, either.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 29, 2015)

i want to see the 70 mm


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 29, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I've not heard good things.  I've even heard that it may be his worst movie yet.
> ...


he is an idiot for telling you what he heard?...dam gramps...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 29, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He is a KNOW idiot on this site. His opinion of the movie HE HASN'T seen is irrelevant to his stupidity.

On top of that he heard it may be his worst movie yet? Funny cause most people are saying it is likely his best. Numbnuts likely heard it was his worst from one of those pansie social justice warriors and took it for gospel.

Yes, he is definitely an idiot


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 29, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> i want to see the 70 mm


It is showing in 70 mm in theaters here. Likely the same everywhere no?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 30, 2015)

i dont think so.....there are two showings one is shorter ....that is not the 70 mm....lots of complaints about the 70 mm and break downs


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 30, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


so what?....i heard his previous movie sucked....i seen it and thought it was pretty good....


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 30, 2015)

has anyone seen the 70mm version i can only see the 2d at this time...nearest 70 mm is 2 hours away in charlotte.....gumpy likes movies...i am the driving force behind seeing it in 70mm but i will go soon to the 2d just to see it....

so weight in please on the 70mm or the 2d...seems you need 60 k worth of equipment to do the 70 mm


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 31, 2015)

for me to see the 70mm means driving a 4 hour round trip...which is okay with me...but i am a film freak....not okay with grumpy....i do see his problem with driving 4 hours to a violent city to see a violent movie


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 31, 2015)

excellent....i love westerns...i thought it was better than pulp fiction


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 3, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> like all women my age....i love kurt russell....my son was does not understand old women going 'damn he is hot' lol....it is 3 hours and 2 minutes?
> 
> so has anyone been to it yet?   selective releases today with general release on wednesday.....


I have and Kurt Russell is still a damn good actor the movie was ok the Tarantino style of storytelling is as always a little backward. It could have been shorter, and not have affected the story but overall it wasn't  bad.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 3, 2016)

I love Tarantino movies and my only comment is that it seemed to be filmed like an an Old West version of Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 27, 2016)

If you like Tarantino I can't see you being disappointed. JJL steals the movie. All the other performances are great. It's the most insular movie he's made, though. It comes off like an Agatha Christie story, Ten Little Indians. Not his best imo, but his films are pretty consistent for me. If it's his worst, it's still really good.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> like all women my age....i love kurt russell....my son was does not understand old women going 'damn he is hot' lol....it is 3 hours and 2 minutes?
> 
> so has anyone been to it yet?   selective releases today with general release on wednesday.....


Watch "Bone Tomahawk" instead.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Wigs make the man...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> i like westerns and i like the cast.....my only thing is the 3 hours and 2 minutes.....i hope they have an intermission


Can't you pause the , movie?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> like all women my age....i love kurt russell....my son was does not understand old women going 'damn he is hot' lol....it is 3 hours and 2 minutes?
> 
> so has anyone been to it yet?   selective releases today with general release on wednesday.....


It's like in the 1970's, women like my aunt had a Jesus portrait hanging right next to her Elvis picture....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a few hours break from work and I'm watching it now.  This is one of the most boring, terrible movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 9, 2016)

Typical Quentin movie. Dark, surreal and cliqued to the max. It was watching but man and I getting tired of Samuel Jackson's angry black guy schtick. I think it's all he's ever done.


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 9, 2016)

Quentin is trying to shock us with the blood and gore, but he's 30-40 years too late.  And that's really all he has, other than the cuss words.


----------

